# first SUP reds



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Got to take out the new accessory today.  With the breeze in the afternoon it was good to see how it would be in the little wind ripples along with how it would be to fish it in the wind.  The stability was quite good.  The first spot I went was a place boats could only get in high high water. I had to walk it in.  The water was cloudy with lots of mullet. As soon as I saw some bait scatter I cast over in that area and redfish #1 from my paddleboard was in the books.










Done with that area, I worked another shoreline and only spooked a few while looking the wrong direction. Worked another grassy area and the reds were just laid up in holes and were kinda hard to see with the lower late afternoon sun and the wind ripples.  As I was putting my rods away to paddle back over to the boat. I spotted a red tailing about 20 feet away.  After a few dysfunctional casts. He was #2 for the day. He self released himself as I was getting the camera out.










Still getting it situated in how I will fish it but this is all it was today.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

That's one badass little sled RJ. Dragonfly?


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Nope, it is a Cayo.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Interesting report. Thanks for sharing. 

I have not warmed up to fishing from a SUP. Saltwater makes some sense but the guys running around Florida lakes & rivers with big gators in sight just doesn't seem like a good idea. 

I do like the idea of a 12' SUP that has good surfing lines. I could get into that.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

That Cayo is sick! I want one to chase bonefish around.


----------

